# vulva contact dermatitis



## 16989 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey women! I have a question....hard to ask, but I thought this would be the place. I have been dx with contact dermatitis on my vulva area, it is only on the external female region. It is sore, red and sometimes I have bumps. My GYN has done lots of tests,even a biopsy, and just thinks it is from contact of an irritant. I have tried a different soap, different laundry det, changed to cotton undies,no toys, only KY jelly, and the Dr put me on a steroid cream, but still not going away. Better, but not going away. It has been 3 weeks on the meds. Any ideas on what else it could be? Also what bath soaps do you recommend that are not irritants? thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

have you tried using all unscented baby products? baby soap, baby laundry detergent etc.. just because it would be extra gentle if it were made for babies.. (at least.. i hope it would be!)


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

femfresh soaps and wipes? designed to clean our bits lol couldnt be shaving waxing irritation?? personal i know but just a thought... tight clothes ? maybe like heat rash is trouser are been woren all the time *mind goes blank* cant think of anything else


----------



## 16989 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey thanks!all great ideas... today I went and bought neutragena (sp?) unscented bath soap for senstivie skin, free and clear laundry detergent (unscented) and just plain old KY unscented jelly (water based). I have been wearing only loose cotton shorts, loose cotton undies, no shaving there, trying to stay only in air conditioning so that it is not aggravated. I'll give it a week, then if still not better, will try the unscented baby products.This is sure aggravating, and my poor husband has been so patient..... we're both ready for this to be gone! HaHa lol


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe IBS related.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Have you changed toilet paper lately, or does a place you frequent use the toilet at (like work) use one that could be irritating you?There are a lot of good suggestions here.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm not sure baby products (aside from wipes, which I'll get to in a sec) would be a great idea because they typically have an elevated PH which doesn't irritate babies skin, because babies skin has a higher PH than adult skin does. However, I'm not 100% that this would be good or bad, but it's something I would check out before you start using them (if it comes to that).that said I would use unscented baby wipes for sensitive skin to wipe with after using the toilet because it's certainly more soothing than any toilet paper is no matter how soft.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have the male version/condition of that.I have found something related to this nerve irritation:http://www.nichd.nih.gov/publications/pubs...ynia_report.pdf


----------

